# Bullet Weights and Line Breaking



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

The last couple mondays, I have fished Congress lake and started using a 1/16 bullet weight with my worms and lizards to get them down to the bottom faster. Interestingly, my line has broke more often in the past 2 weeks than it ever has. I would have gotten a few more nice fish if it didn't break. I lost what looked like a 4 or 5 lber because of this. I think the weights are nicking, or thinning the line. I use 8lb test P-Line. I also sometimes put a tiny bullet split shot weight as a stopper for the main weight.

Is there an inherent problem with bullet weights? Is there a particular kind I should use? I was using lead. Do you reccomend the "toothpick" trick instead of the letting the weight slide free?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Each time you cast, the weight moves backward and then forward which wears your line. You should be using a minimum of 10# and retying after every fish or when inspection shows wear. Better yet, use a abrasion resistant line of 10# minimum. Don't know what type reel you are using but if it is a spinning reel you will be maxed out around 12# unless you have a large diameter spool. Just a suggestion for you to try a bait caster and you will be able to use 12 or 14# without any trouble. Line wear will still take place with the heavier lines.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Another option: Use GYBC lizards. They have a similar weight/ sink rate as a Senko.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

IF anything I'd NOT use the splitshot weight as a stopper. I've never had a problem with lead bullet weights weakening the line although I check and retie often. 8lb or 10lb Pline CXX is pretty tough line. I use 10lb PLine CXX regularly. I do use toothpicks at times.

For the texas rig, the only reason I would ever PEG(that's what they call it when you make your bullet weight stay in place) the sinker is if I was fishing in heavy cover or alot of rocks. In fact even then I rarely peg my sinkers when fishing.

I'm sure there is line wear from the sinker rubbing but that's all the more reason to check it and retie.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I fish a LOT of plastics, and prolly use a 1/16th bullet (lead) easily 95% of the time. Never had any problems with line breaks, and I don't retie that often unless it's a tournament. Dunno if it's the line I use, but I've been using Ironsilk and Spiderline exclusively.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

If you are worried about line wear check it with the weight on a 6 inch section of your line and run it up and down the line for a few and see if you find worn spots on the line. I have never heard of this happening nor has it ever happened to me. Another possibility would be to check your knot. Make sure it is tight and not in the way of the bullet weight. Check the lead, make sure there is no points in or around the hole of the weight that may be cutting the line by holding it up and looking through it.

Are all the weights that you used and lost fish on from the same bag or are they really old and used? If they are all from the same bag then you may have gotten a bad batch or something. If they are old they may have small points that will cut your line that you cant see just by looking at it.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

I was using some lead weights that were painted black or brown. There does seem to be some rough edges around the hole, but there are rough spots on all lead bullet shots I have. I think I am going to use brass or steel 1/16 bullets and see how that works for me. I will also try retieing more, although I HATE to retie!!!


----------



## -[iRb]-Rob (Apr 15, 2004)

Use a small bead to take the pressure of the weight bouncing off the knot...


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Apr 6, 2004)

Some of the el cheapo brands like Bass Pro generic knockoffs are very poor. If you look at the hole you can see the rough edges. Although expensive those machined brass weights are very smooth and are a good option. The bead idea is good but you may want to go with a glass bead instead of plastic as those plastic beads will groove over time and some of them are't real smooth either.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I also use bullets weights. Use a tooth pick as was suggested. That stop the weight from moving. I use 10# big game and hardly ever break the line.


----------



## UncleBud (Apr 11, 2004)

I just bought some bullet wgts, and after seeing this post, wondered if they were rough. Looked under a magnifying glass and saw some rough edges at the holes. Took a large needle from wife's sewing box (one that wouldn't go thru the holes) and very very gently used it to rime or smooth the hole out.
Will be trying them this weekend. Will see if my lines show any wear. Of course, will be going for cats, so will have to retie often anyway if I have any success.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I use bullet weights of all kinds and never had a prob. except when I used brass. Broke off alot when using brass weights. I also use 10 lb. line. Like others said, check that bottom 5 ft. or so often and after every fish. Those paited bullets seem awful hard, are they painted lead or some other material. Maybe pinching line against rocks causing wear. 

Bill


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

has your line been stretched.... as in pulling a snag free? i was witness to 3 fish break-offs because of what was thought to be line stretch. He then retied and everytime he cinched up his knot.... snap....many times.... just weaked it enough beyond use.

If ya get snagged, get as close as you can to the snag and work it out.... don't be 50-60 feet away and pull your line free. (may save yourself from getting hit by a slungshot bulletweight/hook as well) Maybe time for some new line. I've never had problems with bullet weights/line myself. good luck


----------



## oldnslow55 (Apr 14, 2004)

check tip top eyes can cut when weight on rod loaded


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I use tungsten bullet weights, they are more compact and smaller than lead weights and they have a smooth plastic insert to prevent the line rubbing.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...rClassCode=10&hvarSubCode=3&hvarTarget=browse


----------

